# My New Gold Spilo



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

I got my new gold spilo today. He has only been in the tank for about 6 hours and still a little drugged up frm shipping but already has done a little finger chasing. He is also biting up some rocks and plants. I think I got an aggressive one here haha. Here are some pics of him. I am having trouble picking out a name. I am thinking maybe Pac Man. What do you guys think are some good names? Also does anyone have any idea about the growth rate of gold spilos. Any advice would be appreciated. Feel free to comment. Thanks.

Full tank.








No Flash.





























With Flash.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

He just ate a piece of tilapia that was almost as big as him. I think I gotta keeper haha.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice tank and fish! When i get a P i hope mines aggressive but nice.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

nice fish man, i'm diggin them chompers.... dude, you still don't have a background, haha. if you still can't find one around you, get me your address and i'll ship you one.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> nice fish man, i'm diggin them chompers.... dude, you still don't have a background, haha. if you still can't find one around you, get me your address and i'll ship you one.


Yeah dude he ripped through that tilapia like it was his job. His teeth are super sharp and stick out like crazy. I will get a background haha.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking fish, and congrats on the pick up. He looks a bit thin currently, but with a proper diet you can thicken him right up.









I do not name my fish, so I can not be of much help there.

S. Spilo/Mac are slower growers (well, slower compared to pygos). You would look for @ .5" per month until he hits the 4" or 5" mark. From there he should really slow down, and top out around 7"-8".


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice spilo. With proper diet & feeding, you should be able to thicken him up and he will look much more menacing especially with those large teeth. Like coldfire, I do not name my fish, but what randomly comes to my mind right now is "Bubba".


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes i will be thickening him up asap. He is a bit thin. I have 2 powerheads in there and I plan on feeding him 2-3 times a day for a while atleast. I will be feeding him hikari bio gold+ pellets, tilapia, raw shrimp, frozen krill, and one or twice frozen gum drop beef heart. I also breed my own mollies and guppies for feeders every blue moon too.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are some better pictures with my new lights. I got a 48 inch dual strip light fixture. My bulbs are 40 watt 6500 K each. My plants will hopefully do a lot better now. Here are some new pics with better light.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

great looking tank and spilo


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

bob351 said:


> great looking tank and spilo


Thanks. Anyone got any ideas for a name?


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

They looks wicked awesome. Nice mean look. I would name them Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> They looks wicked awesome. Nice mean look. I would name them Bonnie and Clyde.


Well I only have one and I need more of a manly name haha.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

He is a monster finger chaser now. After only 3 days he owns the tank. I cant even walk up to the tank without him freaking out and chasing me. He also attacks the magnetic cleaner I use. He is a BEAST after only 3 days.


----------

